# Travel Destinations > South America >  Driving from Sao Paulo(Brazil) to Ushuaia (Argentina) January 2010

## Travel4

I just finish a long trip driving from Canada to Sao Paulo. I had a very good time but traveling alone sucks. First of all I have nobody to talk or share the beautiful places I have been. Second: is expensive for one person. So if you are looking for a fun trip for about 45 days let me know. I'm looking to share just little of gas and food. I have everything inside my Toyota Tacoma a far as camping and cooking. Here is my blog address http://www./travel-blog/dbrandolizi/1/tpod.html. Any question let me know. I'm 48, fit, love photography, hiking, cooking. I'm a very lay back guy.

----------


## rocketmail009

Hey there, I just moved this to the South America forum where you might find more people going your way.

----------

